# Seniors, Where Do You Consider To Be "HOME"?



## SeaBreeze (Aug 5, 2018)

I consider 'home' to be where I am now, and have been living with my husband for over forty years.  Some people consider home to be where they were born or raised.  Where do you consider to be home?  Please take the poll.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 5, 2018)

Right HERE! We’ve been here in the same house for over 20 years and love it.


----------



## IKE (Aug 5, 2018)

Where we live now.

Oklahoma is not where either of us is originally from but it's been our home for over thirty five years.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 5, 2018)

My Uber ap says where I live now, so I'll go with that.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 5, 2018)

Home is where my stuff is!


----------



## Falcon (Aug 5, 2018)

Here in this house.  Watched it being built.  Chose the model & exterior; colors etc.   + the  lot  (location).

Been happy with it ever since.  It's a 4 bedroom,  NOT  on a slab !  Single story.....NO  stairs to climb.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 5, 2018)

Me too....in my home for over 20 years with my two grown sons and three grandkids that live nearby.....grown daughter lives abroad....


----------



## DaveA (Aug 6, 2018)

I live in the house where I was born and raised.  My grand-parents and parents lived here before me and with the exception of 7 years (4 in the military and 3 when first married) this has been my home.  Built by my grandfather in 1921, it's never been out of the family and has already been passed on to our youngest daughter and we will continue to share the home with she and her family for our remaining years.  Tools that belonged to my dad and grand-dad still hang on the walls of the shed along with our newer power equipment that we use today. Same in my dad's workshop in the cellar.  New power saws, lathe, etc. but many of his hand tools I still use.  


In my mid-80's now, there is great comfort in walking through the back field and seeing the saplings that were shorter than me and have now grown into large shade trees.  Also to "step aboard" a large section of flat rock that protruded from the field and that served as a warship back in my childhood.. Haha  Wonderful memories.


----------



## gennie (Aug 6, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Home is where my stuff is!



Me too


----------



## Knight (Aug 6, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Home is where my stuff is!


same for us.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 7, 2018)

We have lived here for a total of 32 years, Florida is home.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2018)

DaveA said:


> I live in the house where I was born and raised.  My grand-parents and parents lived here before me and with the exception of 7 years (4 in the military and 3 when first married) this has been my home.  Built by my grandfather in 1921, it's never been out of the family and has already been passed on to our youngest daughter and we will continue to share the home with she and her family for our remaining years.  Tools that belonged to my dad and grand-dad still hang on the walls of the shed along with our newer power equipment that we use today. Same in my dad's workshop in the cellar.  New power saws, lathe, etc. but many of his hand tools I still use.
> 
> 
> In my mid-80's now, there is great comfort in walking through the back field and seeing the saplings that were shorter than me and have now grown into large shade trees.  Also to "step aboard" a large section of flat rock that protruded from the field and that served as a warship back in my childhood.. Haha  Wonderful memories.



 How wonderful to look around and see all the things you've known since you were born and things owned by your forebears


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2018)

I have lived in this house for almost 40 years... ( with some hiatuses living for a few years overseas)... but I think of ''home'' always as being where I was born and raised, and that wasn't in this country!!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 12, 2018)

I was born&still live in my hometown here in Buffalo,in same neighborhood where I grew up.My childhood home is 3 blocks away,which is now up for sale. The woman who bought the house from my parents in 1970 died couple months ago
Last Sun,there was an 'open house' I went through it,really hadn't changed much, except for new wall paper in each room,hardwood floors.My siblings were amazed by what I told them,lots of memories
On Weds,8/15 I'll be celebrating 30yrs living in my apt which boggles my mind. I plan to stay here until I go to the 'happy hunting ground' Sue


----------



## jujube (Aug 12, 2018)

I was born and lived for 21 years in a northern city and then another 6 years in an even farther northern city.  That WAS home...…

My heart is in the South.  That's where home IS.


----------

